# Anyone know where to get a 3-way double gang dimmer switch?



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Have been looking for a 3-way two-gang dimmer switch. Don't know if they even exist.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Dimmers that take up 2 spaces are generally 1000w+.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You want a single dimmer that will take up an entire double gang box?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Dimmers that take up 2 spaces are generally 1000w+.


Boosters? or are you refering to the big ass Lutron Nova 2000 dimmers that look like a 2 gang but are a single gang?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Rustbucket said:


> Have been looking for a 3-way two-gang dimmer switch. Don't know if they even exist.


Uhhh.....how about 2, three-way dimmers, and 1, double-gang face-plate?

Is that what you're looking for?

:001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Lutron Cat # N-1503P.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wut? Lowes and Home Depot dont have them? Aint that supthen! Something like that will require a trip to a good electric supplier IMO. I would rather deal with my supplier instead of ordering on line and they can be more helpful with what you are looking for. I always look online and e-mail my supplier with what i am looking for if i can find it myself so they have a better idea of what i want. Otherwise i am behind the counter with them looking at the screen or flipping through various books. Cuddos to the guys finding what your looking for, never dealt with a dimmer like that.

It does not say but i am curious if there is a size requirement for the box for heat dissipation? That thing must get hot if it ever reaches peak wattage load under surge. Maybe a stupid question but curious.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Lutron Cat # N-1503P.


That looks like a single gang nova with a big ass heatsink and cover plate.



woodchuck2 said:


> Wut? Lowes and Home Depot dont have them? Aint that supthen! Something like that will require a trip to a good electric supplier IMO. I would rather deal with my supplier instead of ordering on line and they can be more helpful with what you are looking for. I always look online and e-mail my supplier with what i am looking for if i can find it myself so they have a better idea of what i want. Otherwise i am behind the counter with them looking at the screen or flipping through various books. Cuddos to the guys finding what your looking for, never dealt with a dimmer like that.
> 
> It does not say but i am curious if there is a size requirement for the box for heat dissipation? That thing must get hot if it ever reaches peak wattage load under surge. Maybe a stupid question but curious.


That's really helpful...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That looks like a single gang nova with a big ass heatsink and cover plate..........



Covers a 2g box, don't it?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Covers a 2g box, don't it?


They are 4.5"...so a nice bead of caulk on one side will do just dandy. :laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Sorry. Meant duplex, not 2-gang. A little wine with dinner and my brain "dimmed". Dining room chandelier is controlled by duplex three way switches. It needs to be dimmable. I have found two-way duplex dimmers, but not three way.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> Sorry. Meant duplex, not 2-gang. A little wine with dinner and my brain "dimmed". Dining room chandelier is controlled by duplex three way switches. It needs to be dimmable. I have found two-way duplex dimmers, but not three way.



OK, so tell us what a two-way duplex dimmer is.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> Sorry. Meant duplex, not 2-gang. A little wine with dinner and my brain "dimmed". Dining room chandelier is controlled by duplex three way switches. It needs to be dimmable. I have found two-way duplex dimmers, but not three way.


Only for the combined fade/fan controls. The standard dual Maestros are single pole only.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...oogleMKP&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Only for the combined fade/fan controls. The standard dual Maestros are single pole only.


That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the input.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Rustbucket said:


> Have been looking for a 3-way two-gang dimmer switch. Don't know if they even exist.


Probably gonna have to invent one. :thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Or replace the single gang box with a two gang box and 2 normal 3 way dimmers.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

RemodelGA said:


> Or replace the single gang box with a two gang box and 2 normal 3 way dimmers.


That looks to be the way to go. This is in an old house with 1/2" sheetrock over the lathe and plaster. It just sucks cutting through, and the remodel boxes usually don't have enough range. Not a big deal, but it would have been nice if I could just replace the switch. Oh, well...time to get out the Multimaster.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Rustbucket said:


> and the remodel boxes usually don't have enough range.


use a metal box with madison bars, plenty of range there.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> That looks to be the way to go. This is in an old house with 1/2" sheetrock over the lathe and plaster. It just sucks cutting through, and the remodel boxes usually don't have enough range. Not a big deal, but it would have been nice if I could just replace the switch. Oh, well...time to get out the Multimaster.


If you only care for 7 level of intensity you could use the fan control. :laughing:

If steam ships or toggles don't cut it just run screws through the ears.


----------

